# HELP: how to clean an engine bay



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah, the weather is starting to get nice again.
going to head over to the car wash soon (probably tomorrow) and was looking at my engine bay. Its dirty as shit.

I was wondering what you guys thought of high pressure washing the engine bay. Also what techniques do you use? what to cover up, ect.

thanks, 
zyg0te


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

zyg0te said:


> yeah, the weather is starting to get nice again.
> going to head over to the car wash soon (probably tomorrow) and was looking at my engine bay. Its dirty as shit.
> 
> I was wondering what you guys thought of high pressure washing the engine bay. Also what techniques do you use? what to cover up, ect.
> ...


 cover anything that has to do with electricity... alternator, fuses, battary, computer etc... with plastic bags... dont put too much pressure on any one spot, keep the sprayer a few feet away and always moving... if it looks like you shouldnt spray it... dont!!!


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

This may sound crazy to some of you but if you spray it down one day and get it half decently tidy (of course covering alt,etc), then the next day spray tire foam all over and leave it. This make's everything shiny a little greasy but you can wipe it down if you prefer, the only thing is it collects dust and dirt quicker therefor need's to be done once every week or two. This is what i do and haven't had a problem YET!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

new94 said:


> This may sound crazy to some of you but if you spray it down one day and get it half decently tidy (of course covering alt,etc), then the next day spray tire foam all over and leave it. This make's everything shiny a little greasy but you can wipe it down if you prefer, the only thing is it collects dust and dirt quicker therefor need's to be done once every week or two. This is what i do and haven't had a problem YET!



yea we finished off engine details with tire shine on all black rubber and plastic peices... looks good for a bit, you got to keep on top of it though...


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

yeah that's the only downfall keeping up with it, but it doesn't take much to clean it up once it's been done allready. One good day here and there with the old toothbrush and stuff and it's just like new again, any one else with tip's please let us know.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Go to pepboys and buy gunk. I think all you need to do is leave it on for minutes, spray it with water and let your angine dry up. You might need to cover your alternator and if you have a WAI you need to cover the filter too.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

the best stuff i have found in detailing an engine bay is Castrol Super Clean. Can be bought at walmart, comes in a purple jug. Mix 50/50 water in a spray bottle and spray a good mist over the engine bay (follow info above in what things to cover up - i use aluminum foil)

let sit on cold - cool - slightly warm engine but not to long and then spray off. get a rag and use some elbow grease. repeat if necessary. i just hose the stuff off.

then i go with armor all type stuff and spray a mist over again and wipe off the hoses and such !

will look real nice !


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I use Simple Green to do my engine. It says to dilute it but I dont usually.... I just use it straight from the bottle... sometimes I dilute it if Im really cleaning it up tho... That stuff works really good and your engine bay smells nice and evergreen fresh! Especially when the exhaust shield gets hot :thumbup:


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

One more thing I thought needed to be added, be sure you let the engine cool down some before you hit it with water


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/clean/detail_engine.html


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

search for griots and my name and there's a thread with all the steps.

Seth


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

When i sprayed my engine bay down...the distributor cap got moisture in it so be sure to cover that and cover where the plug wires go too


----------



## 01GXESentra (Mar 28, 2004)

My dumb brother just took hes car down to the car wash and sprayed it down there but it looked realy clean after that should he have done that?


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I use Simple Green, and quickly wipe it off with a paper towel. It does a pretty decent job.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Jan 16, 2004)

What ever you do make damn sure that you are spraying a cool engine as in let it cool for half an hour ....... otherwise ya might just crack the exhaust header.

Mr. Peabody.


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

Heres how I do it. Cover the distributor with a plastic grocery bag. Two bags even better. GUNK engine degreaser works amazing. Can get them @ any auto part store for under 3 bucks. You can do it at home but i perfer at my local car washing bay with the pressurize spray gun. Spray the engine degreaser where oil is present. Mainly in the dirtiest area. You can let it soak as long as you want or just a few mins is okay whatever works. And just spray it off. Heat from the engine will dry everything up. 

Also, I dont recommend putting anything oil base afterwards. Cause oil base easily collect up dust again.


----------

